# Rash on chest, prickly heat?



## GlamorganGuy (29 Nov 2020)

I get an itchy rash in the centre of my chest when I've been cycling or running and have worked up a sweat. Tried synthetics and cotton next to my skin and the problem is the same. I get a large patch of acne-like spots which itch and stay on my skin for weeks. I've tried Sudocrem but it doesn't have any effect. Can anyone suggest another cream or way of alleviating/avoiding this condition?


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2020)

Try bamboo or merino?
Are you very hairy? Perhaps it’s actually folliculitis?
Get waxed?
Or see a doctor to discuss the best cream? Or ask a pharmacist perhaps?


----------



## GlamorganGuy (30 Nov 2020)

vickster said:


> Try bamboo or merino?
> Are you very hairy? Perhaps it’s actually folliculitis?
> Get waxed?
> Or see a doctor to discuss the best cream? Or ask a pharmacist perhaps?


Thanks! Bamboo sounds a great idea, merino nice but pricey in my experience! Will also mumble through my mask to my friendly neighbourhood pharmacist....


----------



## vickster (30 Nov 2020)

Ask about a medicated type body wash too


----------



## GlamorganGuy (30 Nov 2020)

Cool, I will. Cheers for the heads up!!


----------



## byegad (30 Nov 2020)

Bamboo is great, I always wear it while riding.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (30 Nov 2020)

Decathlon is your friend for decent merino tops at decent prices. Not cycling specific - look under outdoors/camping.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (30 Nov 2020)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Decathlon is your friend for decent merino tops at decent prices. Not cycling specific - look under outdoors/camping.


Thanks, will get onto it.


----------



## iancity (16 Dec 2020)

Hi, had similar, Daktocort was prescribed but GP said most of the ingredients can be found in head and shoulders! so I now wash my hair (head) with H&S, and also my chest (hair) with H&S. Works pretty well actually


----------



## GlamorganGuy (17 Dec 2020)

iancity said:


> Hi, had similar, Daktocort was prescribed but GP said most of the ingredients can be found in head and shoulders! so I now wash my hair (head) with H&S, and also my chest (hair) with H&S. Works pretty well actually


Cracking tip, will try that, ta!


----------



## GlamorganGuy (17 Feb 2022)

Reviving this thread from a while back because, having tried all suggested remedies, problem is worse than ever after cycling or running, basically any sport involving sweat. It's really prickly and uncomfortable all over my chest, with red spots that never go away. Weirdly, it gets worse after a post-exercise shower. Keen to hear if there are any new ways to deal with this! Cheers all!


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2022)

Have you spoken to a doctor?
What do you use to wash with? Soap, shower gel, perfumed, unperfuned?
How hard is your water?

I can get very itchy skin (arms and chest mainly) after a shower, only really an issue in cooler weather, getting out of warm shower.

GP prescribed me a moisturiser (used for eczema etc) and a stronger antihistamine compared to usual OTC.

Are you very hairy of torso, perhaps see if waxing helps?

If GP route doesn’t help, request a referral to a dermatologist


----------



## GlamorganGuy (17 Feb 2022)

Haven't spoken to a doc, no, but that might be my next step. I wash with unscented soap and it's a hard water area. I'm averagely hairy, I would say. Maybe something like E45 might help, I haven't tried that yet. And maybe a piriton or similar? 
Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## vickster (17 Feb 2022)

GlamorganGuy said:


> Haven't spoken to a doc, no, but that might be my next step. I wash with unscented soap and it's a hard water area. I'm averagely hairy, I would say. Maybe something like E45 might help, I haven't tried that yet. And maybe a piriton or similar?
> Thanks for the advice!!


Hard water could be drying your skin out, get a good moisturiser from a pharmacy like Cetraben (Dr prescribed me Dermol 500, not sure if can get OTC, E45 is thin), you can use it instead of shower gel (even the unscented are drying).
See a beautician too for the chest


----------



## iancity (17 Feb 2022)

OK, another tip seeing my Dec 2020 one didnt work for you lol
I notice you said its worse post exercise shower - I use to get really bad prickly heat, the itching, pain, red spots etc all over my thighs when having a shower, the colder outside it was the worse the pain/tingliness would be - was eventually advised to leave having a shower as long as you can to give your body a chance to cool down. So now after coming back from a bike ride in the cooler weather, instead of stripping off and jumping straight in I clean bike, or have a cuppa, or something, just for 20/25 minutes to give the body a chance to warm up/cool down (not sure which!) and its worked a treat, never had it since...this was only ever really thighs and sometimes arms, so not sure if it will help with chest...


----------



## GlamorganGuy (17 Feb 2022)

iancity said:


> OK, another tip seeing my Dec 2020 one didnt work for you lol
> I notice you said its worse post exercise shower - I use to get really bad prickly heat, the itching, pain, red spots etc all over my thighs when having a shower, the colder outside it was the worse the pain/tingliness would be - was eventually advised to leave having a shower as long as you can to give your body a chance to cool down. So now after coming back from a bike ride in the cooler weather, instead of stripping off and jumping straight in I clean bike, or have a cuppa, or something, just for 20/25 minutes to give the body a chance to warm up/cool down (not sure which!) and its worked a treat, never had it since...this was only ever really thighs and sometimes arms, so not sure if it will help with chest...


Thanks that's really good advice, I instinctively jump in as soon as I get home.


----------



## GlamorganGuy (17 Feb 2022)

vickster said:


> Hard water could be drying your skin out, get a good moisturiser from a pharmacy like Cetraben (Dr prescribed me Dermol 500, not sure if can get OTC, E45 is thin), you can use it instead of shower gel (even the unscented are drying).
> See a beautician too for the chest


Thank you Vickster, I'm going to ask the pharmacist if they have one of these. Have seen a dermatologist in the past for other issues so that is a route I may pursue too, sincere thanks for your help and advice!!


----------

